# So, I bought a Blu-ray player



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess I jumped into the game too soon and got a HD player a long time ago and now that that format is dead I decided to go Blu-ray and got a Panasonic DMP-BD55. Played my first movie in it tonight and I'm happy enough with it so far. The set-up is confusing to me so I know I need to work on it more. Neither my tv or receiver have HDMI connectors so I doubt I'm getting the best of any of the features available. I'm running HDMI to DVI for the tv and the picture quality is good, probably as good as my XA-2. I watched Journey to the Center of the Earth and other than thinking that I saw some blurring during fast moving scenes I was pleased with the PQ. 
I'm running 5.1 analog for sound and I find that to be lacking compared to the XA-2. Again, some of that may be in the way it's set up right now. My sub is set up to turn on automatically and I kept checking it to see if it was on and sure enough, nothing. There is no easy way to adjust the volume of the sub. You have to exit the set-up menu, play something then go back into set-up and adjust the volume. 0 is the highest volume and it goes down from there. I'm not sure how I'm going to get enough volume to get the sub to turn on automatically for the player and not be too high for everything else.
Yes, I'm pleased with the purchase. I think that once I get all the settings right I will be as happy with it as I am with the XA-2. I know I need to get this thing hooked up to the internet and see if I have the latest software too.


----------

